# update oscar pics



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

still trying to get him on pellets


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice oscar







Oscars are still one of my all time favourite fish to keep. They have such a great personality


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sweet lookin fish


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet oscar, love his colors.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Sorry if this is a noob question...but what is the smallest in size species of oscar?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

they're all the same, there's one species of oscar, astronautus ocellatus(sp?) there are different color variations, but they all get up to 14" in an aquarium. quite large. if you want a smaller cichlid which behaves much like an oscar with IMO way better coloration, check out a green terror.

BTW, sweet oscar.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the help r1dermon


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Hes a monster.:nod:


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

yes he is still cant get him to eat pellets though.He is going on 3 weeks without food now.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Wow, never heard of an Oscar refusing to eat pellets, mine would eat almost anything. Have you been feeding him exclusively on feeders? And J2, GT's get 12'' and are more aggressive than oscars and require pretty much the same space. Nice Oscar you got there.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

Where I got him from I guess fed nothing but feeders.


----------

